# Logo Contest



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm not trying to start up another argument like the one in the locked logo thread, BUT i didn't have a chance to reply to anything since I was at work. I just want to say I think everyone's logo's do look really good!! And I think they do bring out the talent that we have. Yeah, I admit, my enteries were sortof blah, but I don't care, it was MY creativity that made it that way, which may, to other people, look medicore. Everyone has their own talents and own way of expressing them and i don't care about all that "freedom of speech" stuff, if you just show a little bit of tactfullness, there's a better way of telling someone you think their logo could have been better, rather than outright bashing their art and their character basically. have a nice day!

All the logo's look really really great! I think everyone did a great job! Keep up the great work! Everyone here is very talented and it shows through your logos!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's the spirit!!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

i posted in one of those threads, but i think it was removed with other responses  

I too want to say that everyone did AN AMAZING JOB!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

And Marsh is rather popular!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree...since i'm about to be an art teacher i've had lots of practice critiquing work. If you are an artist I would hope that you would have the respect of another persons talent to make suggestions and not judgements. It goes back to the rule that every classroom had in elementary school "Do unto others as you want done to you" I don't think any artist would like someone to tell them their work was bad. I think the logos were great! If you look at the format of the website its somewhat simple and streamlined, I think the logos are perfect for the sight, a really busy logo would not look good and would make things look unbalanced.

(steps off soapbox) 

Great Job Everyone! It was so hard to choose, but I was alittle swayed since Punky is in one of them


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I was partial to the Punky one myself since she reminds me of Kota. :luv 

I think everyone did a great job and all of the logos were cute.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

holy cow... guess I missed something on here today! 8O 

all of the entries were good. nice job, folks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There was a situation that was handled in a timely and appropriate manner by the forum moderators. No need to go into any details.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh Tim.... :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm jest headin' 'em off at the pass, pardner!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

(Lest any names be mentioned and someone else get into trouble) :x 

(Definintely NOT suckin' up) :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Trouble....


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I was jealous about how good the logos are  !!

Maybe it is because my free trial of Photoshop hates me... or maybe it just hates my computer! I have been trying to work on a sig... but everytime I get anywhere with it CRASH! Hehe, I'm beginning to think it is more likely that I will get all three kitties in one bed than finish a sig!

So very good job on all those logos! I had a VERY hard time deciding which ones to vote for, still trying to think which one I might vote for in the finals... fun!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

don't get me wrong Tim... I wasn't asking for details. :lol: 

the smilies that some of you guys use are hysterical!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I missed the big issue too and I only guess what happened but I am confused about it. (I am on the cat forum every day but oddly I missed it). Anyhow, I did vote and I don't see any issues with any of the logos, they were all different and that is what made them good. The new logo looks great!


----------

